# Work in Progress: Paper Mache'



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Another view:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow... That is amazing!!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Awesome!! What is it for?


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks! It is an experiment. . . I'm just making a sculpture. I will post more pictures as it progresses- I think it will be nice when I'm done. I've been trying to brasinstorm ideas for art that is cheap to make, but will be impressive when finished. . . paper mache' definitly has potential. . .


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Well you definately have some talent.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

^thanx!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

thats really neat looking. cant wait to see what the finished product looks like.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats really awsome! Wow


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Thats awesome cant wait to see it done!


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

That looks amazing!!!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks! It is coming along great- will try to post new photos tomorrow


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

*Here is my progress as of today:*

Seems like paper mache went a lot faster back when I was a kid


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Wondering if any other artists on here work in paper mache at all? This is my first time in about 20 years, and I tried to make some "paper mache' clay" from a recipe I found online, but I don't think I did it right because it was really funky to work with. . . I have a lot more to do before finishing, so would welcome advice and suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Woahhh, that's -amazing-!! I was thinking of doing something like this awhile back, but with a flower, on a board, so it looked like a 3D painting. But I never did it. xD
But awesome work!!


----------

